# The Religious Foundations of Suicide Bombings



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 11, 2006)

This was posted on another discussion group.
The Religious Foundations of Suicide Bombings
by David Bukay
Middle East Quarterly
Fall 2006
http://www.meforum.org/article/1003


----------

